# Who takes a better punch?



## stlarch21 (Mar 25, 2009)

"big head" Vs. "Big Chin"

in the literal sense.


----------



## LegTrip (Jul 21, 2009)

Big Chin.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well chuck gets knocked and he has a big chin, then again hendo has never been knocked and that chin is a giant one!

Still tito has never been out cold and he took massive punches from chuck and vitor who was a killer back then.

I just cant decide.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Big Head. 

It's harder to get raddled, with the extra mass a large Head caries. Bigger the head, better the ability to take a punch. 

Big chin? never given that much thought to be honest.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Big head, based on Chris Leben.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

She wins if big chin = no KO's


----------

